#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Wat zegt de islam over homoseksualiteit?

## super ick

Wat zegt de islam over homoseksualiteit? 

Net als bij het christendom is het onmogelijk om te zeggen wat de islam over een bepaald onderwerp zegt, omdat er wereldwijd miljarden moslims zijn. Wel is het mogelijk om te zeggen wat er in de Koran staat. Moslims geloven dat de Koran, het heilige boek van de islam, een directe neerslag is van de woorden van God, of Allah, zoals die geopenbaard werden aan de profeet Mohammed. 

Homoseks tussen mannen wordt in de Koran (net als in de Bijbel) alleen beschreven in termen van losbandigheid, dwang en verkrachting. Het verhaal van de profeet Loet is het bekendste voorbeeld daarvan, en het lijkt erg op het verhaal van Lot in de Bijbel. Zie ook vraag 25. Er wordt in de Koran meerdere malen gewaarschuwd voor sodomie of 'liwaat'. 

Ook binnen de islam zijn er verschillende stromingen die het geloof verschillend uitleggen en beoefenen. Er zijn grote stromingen als de Shiieten en de Soennieten, maar ook per land, per streek en per imam kan het geloof verschillen. Net als bij het christendom en het jodendom kun je dus niet spreken van 'de islam'. Bij de interpretatie van de Koran maken sommige mensen onderscheid tussen liwaat en liefdevolle homogevoelens. Liwaat staat voor verkrachting van een man door een andere man, seks met dieren en seks met minderjarigen. Het gaat daarbij met name om anale seks. Dit soort gedrag zou net als bij heteroseks slecht zijn omdat het gaat om misbruik, overmaat of schending van de publieke eerbaarheid. Over gelijkwaardige, vrijwillige en liefdevolle homorelaties schrijft de Koran niet. 

De islam staat over het algemeen veel positiever tegenover seksualiteit dan het christendom. Seks is iets om van te genieten. Dat blijkt bijvoorbeeld uit de belofte voor de hemel. Gelovigen die zich op aarde aan de voorschriften van de islam hebben gehouden, worden in het paradijs beloond en kunnen daar uitgebreid eten en vrijen met mooie jonge mannen en vrouwen. Volgens sommige interpretaties kunnen vrouwen in het paradijs ook van vrouwen genieten, en mannen ook van mannen. 

Tegenover deze interpretaties staat de dagelijkse praktijk waarin veel moslims homoseksualiteit streng afkeuren. Voor veel islamitische homo's en lesbo's is het daarom lastig om een vorm te vinden voor hun gevoelens. Sommigen vinden, net als sommige christelijke en joodse homo's en lesbo's, dat het geloof iets is tussen hen en God. Meer informatie over islam en homoseksualiteit op www.yoesuf.nl. Ook zijn hierover twee boeken verschenen: Islam en homoseksualiteit (te bestellen via www.yoesuf.nl) en Mijn geloof en mijn geluk (te bestellen via www.schorer.nl).

Er is ook een zelforganisatie voor allochtone homo-, bi- en transseksuele mannen en vrouwen, de Stichting Habibi Ana. Met allerlei activiteiten, waaronder Arabisch homocaf. Kijk op www.habibiana.nl.

Voor jongeren in Amsterdam met een moslimachtergrond en homo-, biseksuele of transgender gevoelens is er de website www.veilige-haven.nl

Souad (27 jaar): 'Homoseksualiteit is niet slechts een gevoel, het is een zijn, ik ben lesbisch. Ik kan mijn geaardheid niet veranderen en dat weet Allah ook.' 

Hakan (23 jaar): 'Het is verdomde moeilijk om als homoseksueel geboren te worden in een islamitisch gezin. Je bent gedoemd tot een ellendig bestaan. Je eigen ouders verwerpen je alsof je een oud stuk vuil bent. [...] Als homoseksueel tel je niet mee in de islamitische samenleving. Heel triest voor al die mannen en vrouwen met homogevoelens, ze kunnen die door omstandigheden geen normale plaats geven in hun leven.'

----------


## tanger'73

Vraagt het die islam eens, wellicht krijg je een antwoord (voor zover je het voor jezelf niet kan invullen)?

----------


## The Alchemist

> Vraagt het die islam eens, wellicht krijg je een antwoord (voor zover je het voor jezelf niet kan invullen)?



Precies :

islam is overduidelijk over het absoluut afwijzen van die smerig pathologisch afwijking = homofilie ........dus ...

----------


## Sjarlus

> Wat zegt de islam over homoseksualiteit? 
> 
> Net als bij het christendom is het onmogelijk om te zeggen wat de islam over een bepaald onderwerp zegt[...]


Dat was snel.

----------


## Sjarlus

Het antwoord op de topicvraag is simpel: de Islam zegt in het geheel niets over homoseksualiteit.

----------


## super ick

> Precies :
> 
> islam is overduidelijk over het absoluut afwijzen van die smerig pathologisch afwijking = homofilie ........dus ...


Een afwijking afwijzen is onmenselijk.

----------


## super ick

> Vraagt het die islam eens, wellicht krijg je een antwoord (voor zover je het voor jezelf niet kan invullen)?


Sorry, Tanger maar ik weet niet waar hij woont.

----------


## StevieK

> Precies :
> 
> islam is overduidelijk over het absoluut afwijzen van die smerig pathologisch afwijking = homofilie ........dus ...


Dus deze afwijking is smeriger dan mensen met een afwijking die graag jonge meisjes willen trouwen, een afwijking van mensen die een drang hebben om te moorden, mensen die een drang hebben om andere mensen te slaan, mensen die een drang hebben om te liegen en te bedriegen, mensen die een afwijking hebben om andere mensen op te lichen, mensen die een afwijking hebben om andere mesen voor een karretje te spannen om het vieze werk op te knappen, mensen die de drang hebben om hun wil op te leggen, mensen die de drang hebben om maar sm te willen beleven, mensen die de drang hebben om steeds maar weer gelijk te willen hebben. Iedereen heeft wel een afwijking, een perfecte mens bestaat namelijk niet.

Zijn al deze mensen beter dan homos.???

En warom, omdat ze de achterdeur pakken, je moest een weten hoeveel mannen dat bij hun vrouw doen, vooral omdat men voor het huwlijk gesloten is de voordeur niet mag.

Weet je, wat ik nu zo hypocriet vind, dat ook in de islam veel mannen met elkander sex hebben, veel marokanen ( waarvan ik uitga dat ze moslim zijn) eens een moslim blijft namelijk altijd een moslim, hoeren in de parken en barren, vraag maar aan de ex voorzittervan PSV, Sporen was de naam, wijlen Pim Fortuyb kon er niet genoeg van krijgen,

De Islam kan er duidelijk over zijn , maar schijnbaar zijn volgelingen niet. Hypocriet, dat weet ik niet,niet als je er vooruit komt. Hypocriet is het ontkennen.

----------


## HaasHaas

ik denk dat het in die tijd gewoon nog niet "bestond". nou ja, misschien bestond het wel maar mensen kwamen er niet voor uit, etc. dus viel er ook weinig over te zeggen. wat zegt de koran bijvoorbeeld over trouwen met een robot? stel dat we over laten eens een grove schatting maken, 50 jaar, met een robot kunnen trouwen, zouden die cyberimams moeilijk gaan doen? of de pastoor.

----------


## aboenoeh

> Dus deze afwijking is smeriger dan mensen met een afwijking die graag jonge meisjes willen trouwen, een afwijking van mensen die een drang hebben om te moorden, mensen die een drang hebben om andere mensen te slaan, mensen die een drang hebben om te liegen en te bedriegen, mensen die een afwijking hebben om andere mensen op te lichen, mensen die een afwijking hebben om andere mesen voor een karretje te spannen om het vieze werk op te knappen, mensen die de drang hebben om hun wil op te leggen, mensen die de drang hebben om maar sm te willen beleven, mensen die de drang hebben om steeds maar weer gelijk te willen hebben. Iedereen heeft wel een afwijking, een perfecte mens bestaat namelijk niet.
> 
> 
> 
> Zijn al deze mensen beter dan homos.???
> 
> 
> 
> En warom, omdat ze de achterdeur pakken, je moest een weten hoeveel mannen dat bij hun vrouw doen, vooral omdat men voor het huwlijk gesloten is de voordeur niet mag.
> ...


homo zijn is volgens de islaam en ziekte die behandeld dient te worden zoals het ook is binnen de christelijke en joodse godsdienst
dus als moslims hipocrieten zijn geld dat ook voor u en uw naasten
*vuile hipocriet dat je bent*

ook een moslim kan geraakt worden door deze satanische neigingen en trekjes dat betekend dan niet dat hij geen moslim is zoals velen van de daken schreeuwen
maar een moslim met zulke ziekte dient zich te behandelen met roeqja 

sodomy is dan weer iets anders
hedendaagse moslim jongeren maken geen onderscheid of kennen het verschil niet.
op sodomy staat binnen de islamitische wetgeving de doodstraf
echter ,de gepaste straf staat niet in de qoran maar in de sunna

de qoran en de sunna zijn de twee boeken binnen de islam die heilig zijn
zoals binnen het christendom de 5 boeken van de apostelen heilig zijn en te samen de bijbel vormen

binnen de islam zijn deze boeken gescheiden gebleven omdat de ene het woorde van allah is en de andere gezegden van de profeet vzh en zijn metgezellen zijn

in de qoran straft allah de volk van loot met een aardbeving, een straf die wij niet kunnen uitvoeren.
daarom gaan we over naar de uitgesproken straffen van de profeet die we ook de sunna noemen en even veel waarde hebben.

deze straffen zijn dan weer gebundeld tot de hededaagse schariah door de vier imaams van de islam die na de profeet en zijn metgezellen de belangerijkste figuren zijn binnen de islam
over deze straffen zijn overeenkomsten gemaakt die nooit kunnen gewijzigt worden omdat het straffen zijn die de profeet of zijn metgezellen hebben uitgevoerd zoals veel wetten binnen de schariah.

*Based on the principles of the Qur'an and the Hadith, several eminent scholars of Islam, such as Imam Malik, Imam Shafi, Ahmad and Ishaaq have ruled that the person guilty of homosexuality should be stoned regardless of his married or unmarried nature.[1]

Ibn Kathir's commentary on the words of Qur'an with respect to homosexuality are,

The words of Allah And the two persons (man and woman) among you who commit illegal sexual intercourse, hurt them both mean, those who commit immoral actions, punish them both. Ibn Abbaas (may Allah be pleased with him), Saeed ibn Jubayr and others said: By condemning them, shaming them and hitting them with shoes. This was the ruling until Allah abrogated it and replaced it with whipping and stoning. Ikrimah, Ata, al-Hasan and Abd-Allah ibn Katheer said: This was revealed concerning a man and woman who commit fornication. Al-Saddi said, it was revealed concerning young people before they get married. Mujaahid said: it was revealed concerning two men if they admit it bluntly; a hint is not sufficient - as if he was referring to homosexuality. And Allah knows best."[16][17]
Ibn al-Qayyim is reported to have said,

Both of them  fornication and homosexuality  involve immorality that goes against the wisdom of Allahs creation and commandment. For homosexuality involves innumerable evil and harms, and the one to whom it is done would be better off being killed than having this done to him, because after that he will become so evil and so corrupt that there can be no hope of his being reformed, and all good is lost for him, and he will no longer feel any shame before Allah or before His creation. The semen of the one who did that to him will act as a poison on his body and soul. The scholars differed as to whether the one to whom it is done will ever enter Paradise."[18]
Ahmad Kutty, senior lecturer and Islamic scholar at the Islamic Institute of Toronto, Ontario, Canada, in his lectures on the subject has expressed the view a Muslim practicing homosexuality needs to give it up since it is considered "one of the most abominable sins in Islam".[19] Muslims like Dr. Nadia El-Awady, the Health & Science Editor at IslamOnline, have attempted to discuss and understand homosexuality in an Islamic[20] as well as a scientific light,[21] citing its apparent ill-effects for the Islamic as well as the moral society.[22] The Islamic UK-based group, the Shari'ah Court of the UK has issued a fatwa[23] calling for a death sentence for playwright Terrence McNally for depicting Jesus and his followers as a group of homosexuals.

Many scholars of Shari'a, or Islamic law, interpret homosexuality as a punishable offence as well as a sin. There is no specific punishment prescribed, however, and this is usually left to the discretion of the local authorities on Islam*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## StevieK

> ik denk dat het in die tijd gewoon nog niet "bestond". nou ja, misschien bestond het wel maar mensen kwamen er niet voor uit, etc. dus viel er ook weinig over te zeggen. wat zegt de koran bijvoorbeeld over trouwen met een robot? stel dat we over laten eens een grove schatting maken, 50 jaar, met een robot kunnen trouwen, zouden die cyberimams moeilijk gaan doen? of de pastoor.



Inderdaad wat je zegt, de Koran is in een andere tijd geschreven, echter de Bijbel en de Koran is nooit met de tijd mee gegaan.

Toender tijd hadden we gaan auto's, scooters enzo, en moesten het met Kamelen of Paarden doen.

Velen houden zich vast aan de oude stellingen maar zijn toch wel materialisch ingesteld,

----------


## aboenoeh

> Inderdaad wat je zegt, de Koran is in een andere tijd geschreven, echter de Bijbel en de Koran is nooit met de tijd mee gegaan.
> 
> 
> 
> Toender tijd hadden we gaan auto's, scooters enzo, en moesten het met Kamelen of Paarden doen.
> 
> 
> 
> Velen houden zich vast aan de oude stellingen maar zijn toch wel materialisch ingesteld,
> ...


hahahaha :hihi:  :hihi:  :hihi:  :hihi: 
waneer is de grondwet van belgie geschreven
en de verklaring van de rechten van de mens
van welke tijd dateert het humanisme??????
en de democratie????
darwin,plato,ludwig,henri bergson,aristoteles en velen uit de jaren stillekes die nu de ruggegraad vormen van het hedendaags westers denken

ge weet gewoon niet waarover je het hebt zandbakpuber
ik dacht dat jullie mansen zijn die met de tijd meegaan
terwijl jullie pervers dierlijke moraal veraad dat jullie inwerkelijkheid
leven in de tijd van de nethertalers
achtergesteld volk :wijs:  :wijs: 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Abu_Hurayrah

> Er wordt in de Koran meerdere malen gewaarschuwd voor sodomie of 'liwaat'.


Er wordt helemaal nergens in de Koran en Hadith gewaarschuwd tegen Liwaat. 

Liwaat is een foutief gebruikte verbastering van de naam van Profeet Lot. Er wordt gesproken van "de daad van het volk van Lot" en niet van Liwaat.

----------


## Olive Yao

Heeft de god een ethisch slechte scheppingsdaad verricht?





> homo zijn is volgens de islaam en ziekte die behandeld dient te worden zoals het ook is binnen de christelijke en joodse godsdienst
> dus als moslims hipocrieten zijn geld dat ook voor u en uw naasten
> *vuile hipocriet dat je bent*
> 
> ook een moslim kan geraakt worden door deze satanische neigingen en trekjes dat betekend dan niet dat hij geen moslim is zoals velen van de daken schreeuwen
> maar een moslim met zulke ziekte dient zich te behandelen met roeqja 
> 
> sodomy is dan weer iets anders
> hedendaagse moslim jongeren maken geen onderscheid of kennen het verschil niet.
> ...



 :baard:  De god heeft homo's geschapen. Als homosexualiteit ethisch slecht is, heeft de god dus een ethisch slechte scheppingsdaad verricht.

Als oplossing stellen sommige mensen voor dat homosexueel _zijn_ niet ethisch slecht is. Alleen homosexueel _doen_ is slecht. Slaagt die oplossing?

Onderscheid:

zijn  willen  doen

Het ethisch gehalte daarvan hangt samen.

Wat is een goed mens? Iemand die goede dingen doet. Wat is een mens van goede wil? Iemand die goede dingen wil doen. Wat is een goed karakter? Een karakter dat je ertoe brengt om goede dingen te doen.

Wat is een dief? Iemand die steelt. Stelen is slecht. Dus een dief in die hoedanigheid is slecht.
Een dief is goed, als hij maar niet steelt?  dat klinkt niet overtuigend.

Wat is een homosexueel? Iemand die zich emotioneelsexueel aangetrokken voelt tot mensen van hetzelfde geslacht. Dat is niet ethisch slecht, erkennen moslims.
Een homosexueel wil met mensen van hetzelfde geslacht vrijen. Dat is dus niet slecht.
Het is niet slecht om met mensen van hetzelfde geslacht te willen vrijen, dus niet om met mensen van hetzelfde geslacht te vrijen.
Als het slecht is om met mensen van hetzelfde geslacht te vrijen, is het slecht om dat te willen en om iemand te zijn die dat wil.


 :baard:  Welke tegenargumenten ziijn hiertegen?

De advocaat van de god kan proberen te betogen dat het scheppen van iets dat ethisch slecht is nog geen ethisch slechte scheppingsdaad hoeft te zijn. Het is goed van de god om iets slechts te scheppen - godgelovigen weten daar gegarandeerd iets voor te verzinnen. Hoe overtuigend?

De advocaat van de god kan ook de ethische samenhang tussen zijn, willen en doen ter discussie stellen.

Het tegenargument van de pedofielen is gemakkelijk te weerleggen.

----------


## Mc Rico

Het is een ziekte en zal altijd een ziekte blijven :Smilie:  Zulke mensen horen niet op deze wereld :knipoog: .
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Olive Yao

> Het is een ziekte en zal altijd een ziekte blijven Zulke mensen horen niet op deze wereld .


Dan heeft de god een ethisch slechte scheppingsdaad verricht.
Dienen wij mensen - homo's zelf of anderen - die te corrigeren?

----------


## Wide-O

> Dan heeft de god een ethisch slechte scheppingsdaad verricht.


Daar beslist God wel over. 




> Dienen wij mensen - homo's zelf of anderen - die te corrigeren?


Volgens de bijbel in ieder geval wel.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Daar beslist God wel over.


En wat is zijn beslissing?




> Volgens de bijbel in ieder geval wel.


Treffende opvatting van de verhouding tussen mensen en de god - mensen die de schepping corrigeren ...

----------


## Sjarlus

> [...]homo zijn is volgens de islaam en ziekte die behandeld dient te worden[...]


Beste kerel, de Islam zegt niets over homo zijn. Produceer anders eens een korantekst of overlevering waar het woord homo, homoseksualiteit of homofilie in voorkomt.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Beste kerel, de Islam zegt niets over homo zijn. Produceer anders eens een korantekst of overlevering waar het woord homo, homoseksualiteit of homofilie in voorkomt.


Alleen over anale sex bedoel je?

----------


## Wide-O

> En wat is zijn beslissing?


*Isaiah 45:7
*_I form the light, and create darkness: I make peace, and create evil: I the LORD do all these things._

Hij zag dat het goed was, dus.

Jij gaat er van uit dat ethiek bestaat buiten de religie (ik ook hoor, daar niet van). Of zelfs "boven" de religie(s). Maar voor de ware gelovige is dat eigenlijk irrelevant.




> Treffende opvatting van de verhouding tussen mensen en de god - mensen die de schepping corrigeren ...


Nou, nee, de mensen corrigeren de "mistoestanden" in de schepping in opdracht van God. Ze zouden slechte gelovigen zijn als ze die opdracht niet uitvoerden.

----------


## Sjarlus

> [...]Alleen over anale sex bedoel je?


Dat op zijn minst, maar volgens mij staat er ook niks over anale seks in de Islamitische geloofsbronnen. En dan nog: misschien wordt alleen gedoeld op anale seks tussen man en vrouw.
Vervolgvraag: alleen anale seks is verboden, dus lesboseks / vrouwelijke homoseksualiteit is toegestaan? Mannelijke homoseksualiteit ook, zolang homo's maar geen anale seks met elkaar hebben?
In koran/overleveringen alleen die vage verzamelterm 'sodomie' (ja toch?). Ik houd me aanbevolen voor verbeteringen en aanvullingen. Wiki is nogal vaag over wat wel en niet onder sodomie valt. I.i.g. zou ik graag willen weten op basis van welke korantekst en/of overlevering homoseksualiteit nu precies wordt afgekeurd.
Als ik mij niet vergis is in de bijbel sprake van een ondubbelzinnig verbod op het 'liggen van mannen bij mannen'. Opvallend dat zo'n verbod ontbreekt in de koran, maar nogmaals: ik houd me aanbevolen etc.

----------


## super ick

> op sodomy staat binnen de islamitische wetgeving de doodstraf
> echter ,de gepaste straf staat niet in de qoran maar in de sunna
> 
> __________________
> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl


Zozo de sunna gaat boven de KORAN? Nepmoslim.

----------


## Wide-O

> Dat op zijn minst, maar volgens mij staat er ook niks over anale seks in de Islamitische geloofsbronnen.


Er zijn wel een paar Suras, maar ik ga die zelf niet zitten kwoten omdat ik er te weinig van af weet.

In de bijbel staan er tig keer meer.

----------


## aboenoeh

> Beste kerel, de Islam zegt niets over homo zijn. Produceer anders eens een korantekst of overlevering waar het woord homo, homoseksualiteit of homofilie in voorkomt.
> __________________
> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op www.maroc.nl/forums


beste onwetend kereltje, het verdrag van de rechte van de mens zegt niks over homo zijn. en kent dus geen rechten voor deze aard van mensen
produceer anders eens een wettest uit de verdragen waar het woord homo, homoseksualiteit of homofilie in voorkomt. :hihi:  :hihi:  :hihi: 

zijn alle europeaanen zo bekrompen in hun kennis????? :wijs:  :hihi:  :wijs: 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## H.P.Pas

> beste onwetend kereltje, het verdrag van de rechte van de mens zegt niks over homo zijn.


Ook niet over moslim zijn. Of Hollander for that matter.




> en kent dus geen rechten voor deze aard van mensen


 :zozo: 




> zijn alle europeaanen zo bekrompen in hun kennis?????


U is van ansaar ?
__________________

----------


## aboenoeh

> Zozo de sunna gaat boven de KORAN? Nepmoslim.
> __________________
> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op www.maroc.nl/forums


quote: aboenoeh:in de qoran straft allah de volk van loot met een aardbeving, een straf die wij niet kunnen uitvoeren.
daarom gaan we over naar de uitgesproken straffen van de profeet die we ook de sunna noemen en even veel waarde hebben

de ge niet kunt begrijpen maakt van mij noch geen nepmoslim hoor
imbeciel :nerd:  :nerd: 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## At Ayt

> Als het slecht is om met mensen van hetzelfde geslacht te vrijen, is het slecht om dat te willen en om iemand te zijn die dat wil.


retoriek van de gedachtepolitie.. 


er zijn mannen die seksueel opgewonden raken om vrouwen te verkrachten.. dat is in deze maatschappij niet slecht.. het staat mannen vrij deze seksuele gevoelens te hebben.. het is in deze maatschappij echter wel slecht om vrouwen daadwerkelijk te gaan verkrachten.. 

er zijn vrouwen die seksueel opgewonden raken om verkracht te worden.. dat is is in deze maatschappij niet slecht.. het staat vrouwen vrij om deze seksuele gevoelens te hebben.. het is in deze maatschappij echter wel slecht om daadwerkelijk verkracht te worden..

we hebben wetten in dit land die restricties opleggen in ons handelen; niet in ons denken.. we mogen alles denken en voelen wat we willen zolang ons handelen maar conform de regelwetgeving is..

----------


## Sjarlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Sjarlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door aboenoeh
> ...


Jij stelde dat volgens de Islam homo zijn verboden is, een ziekte zelfs. Ongetwijfeld heb je bewijzen voor deze stelling. Ik vroeg je dan ook om een korantekst of overlevering waar het woord homo, homoseksualiteit of homofilie in voorkomt. Wezenloos gebabbel is mijn deel. Je kunt vast beter.

----------


## At Ayt

> Zozo de sunna gaat boven de KORAN? Nepmoslim.


weet je het na al die jaren dat je hier rondhangt nou nog steeds niet hoe het zit ?
was jij niet degene die zei dat als je een middagje iets leest over de islaam je dan meer kennis hebt over de islaam dan de gemiddelde moslim ? dat was jij toch die dat schreef ? waarom maak je dan na jaren nog van zulke stupide opmerkingen ?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Je kunt vast beter.


_Sarcasme is de hoogste vorm van smart._

----------


## The_Grand_Wazoo

> weet je het na al die jaren dat je hier rondhangt nou nog steeds niet hoe het zit ?
> was jij niet degene die zei dat als je een middagje iets leest over de islaam je dan meer kennis hebt over de islaam dan de gemiddelde moslim ? dat was jij toch die dat schreef ? waarom maak je dan na jaren nog van zulke stupide opmerkingen ?


Ik voor mij weet weinig van de Koran, voel daartoe ook weinig behoefte, maar weet ondertussen wel dat er niet een interpretatie van de Koran is, dat er moslims in vele soorten en maten zijn, met geloofsopvattingen in vele soorten en maten. En net zoals binnen het christendom hebben sommige moslims de behoefte te vinden dat andere moslims geen moslim zijn omdat zij zich niet houden aan de eigenlijke interpretatie van de Koran, althans die interpretatie die zij voor eigenlijke houden.

Vanuit dat oogpunt is het heel gemakkelijk meer te weten van de Koran dan de meeste moslims aangezien 'moslim' in de praktijk een diffuse kwalificatie blijkt.

----------


## aboenoeh

> Dat op zijn minst, maar volgens mij staat er ook niks over anale seks in de Islamitische geloofsbronnen. En dan nog: misschien wordt alleen gedoeld op anale seks tussen man en vrouw.
> 
> Vervolgvraag: alleen anale seks is verboden, dus lesboseks / vrouwelijke homoseksualiteit is toegestaan? Mannelijke homoseksualiteit ook, zolang homo's maar geen anale seks met elkaar hebben?
> 
> In koran/overleveringen alleen die vage verzamelterm 'sodomie' (ja toch?). Ik houd me aanbevolen voor verbeteringen en aanvullingen. Wiki is nogal vaag over wat wel en niet onder sodomie valt. I.i.g. zou ik graag willen weten op basis van welke korantekst en/of overlevering homoseksualiteit nu precies wordt afgekeurd.
> 
> Als ik mij niet vergis is in de bijbel sprake van een ondubbelzinnig verbod op het 'liggen van mannen bij mannen'. Opvallend dat zo'n verbod ontbreekt in de koran, maar nogmaals: ik houd me aanbevolen etc.
> 
> __________________
> ...


quote:Als ik mij niet vergis is in de bijbel sprake van een ondubbelzinnig verbod op het 'liggen van mannen bij mannen'. Opvallend dat zo'n verbod ontbreekt in de koran,



en vergelijking tussen de bijbel en de qoran is hier niet relevant.



*De Bijbel bestaat uit een reeks aparte boeken en geschriften van verschillende lengte en stijl in verhalende vorm, in proza en pozie, die over een periode van ongeveer duizend jaar geschreven zijn door een veertigtal verschillende auteurs. Sommige werken in de Bijbel, zoals Hooglied, Job en delen van Jesaja worden zelfs tot de wereldliteratuur gerekend.





Koning Jehu van Isral buigt voor Salmanasser IIIDe Bijbel maakt gewag van namen, gebruiken, landen, naties en dieren, die deels tot in deze tijd nog bestaan. Archeologische vondsten duiden erop dat bepaalde in de Bijbel genoemde gebeurtenissen daadwerkelijk historische grond hebben (zie onder meer het Sisak relif (II Kronieken 12), de Mernepta-stle (vermeldt de aanwezigheid van Isralieten in het oude Kanan in 1230 v.C.), de Moabietensteen (II Koningen 3 en Genesis 19), de Zwarte Obelisk van Salmanassar (II Koningen 9-10)). Anderzijds zijn er geen archeologische bewijzen gevonden voor de aanwezigheid van de Isralieten in Egypte, of het bestaan van Jezus, Maria of Mozes bijvoorbeeld.



In de christelijke traditie wordt de Bijbel opgedeeld in 2 delen: het Oude Testament en het Nieuwe Testament. Het Nieuwe Testament telt 27 boeken. Het aantal boeken van het Oude Testament verschilt: de protestants-christelijke traditie kent 39 boeken, de rooms-katholieke traditie kent 49 boeken. Dat komt doordat in de rooms-katholieke traditie ook de deuterocanonieke boeken in de Bijbel worden opgenomen. Deuterocanoniek betekent 'in tweede instantie aan de canon toegevoegd': de boeken horen wel bij het Oude Testament, maar komen niet voor in de Hebreeuwse Bijbel. In de protestants-christelijke traditie worden deze boeken aangeduid als apocriefen (apocrief betekent 'verborgen' en werd al in de vroege kerk gebruikt voor boeken die niet gezaghebbend werden geacht). De apocriefe of deuterocanonieke boeken zijn tussen de derde en eerste eeuw v.C. ontstaan in het antieke jodendom. Het zijn deels Griekse vertalingen van Hebreeuwse of Aramese boeken, deels oorspronkelijk in het Grieks geschreven werken.*

de islam baseert zich ook op en aantal boeken waarvan de woorden van god ofwel de qoran genoemt en de sunna ofwel de daden en woorden van de profeet en zijn metgezellen . de meest bekende boeken van de sunna zijn boechari en muslim

maar er zijn noch een 6 tal boeken die minder bekend zijn omdat de meeste inhoud gelijk is aan de eerste twee zoals tirmidi en ibndaoed enz...



de wetgeving binnen de islam ofwel schariah bestaat uiteen aantal regelgevingen bestaande uit texten uit al deze bieken en niet alleen de qoran.

wel heeft de qoran voorrang omdat het allahs woorden zijn.

zoals ik al eerder zij

de godelijke straf in de qoran voor sodomie of homosex was een aardbeving dat het hele orp van loot heeft doen verdwijnen

omdat zulke straffen niet uitgevoerd kunnen worden door de mens gaan we kijken naar wat de profeet deet of zijn metgezellen in desbetreffend geval.*dus naar de overige boeken*





dus een text zoeken in de quran en dan zeggen het staat er niet is zoals een text zoeken in de eerste 50 bladzijden van de bijbel 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## aboenoeh

> Ik voor mij weet weinig van de Koran, voel daartoe ook weinig behoefte, maar weet ondertussen wel dat er niet een interpretatie van de Koran is, dat er moslims in vele soorten en maten zijn, met geloofsopvattingen in vele soorten en maten. En net zoals binnen het christendom hebben sommige moslims de behoefte te vinden dat andere moslims geen moslim zijn omdat zij zich niet houden aan de eigenlijke interpretatie van de Koran, althans die interpretatie die zij voor eigenlijke houden.
> 
> 
> 
> Vanuit dat oogpunt is het heel gemakkelijk meer te weten van de Koran dan de meeste moslims aangezien 'moslim' in de praktijk een diffuse kwalificatie blijkt.
> 
> __________________
> 
> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op www.maroc.nl/forums




er bestaat maar een interpretatie van de qoran

en duizenden onwetende die een discutie voeren over de islam zonder dat ze ooit een hebben gezien includief moslims.



er bestaan wel verschillende meningen over de uitvoering van de rituelen straffen . verschillen bestaan omdat we 4 wetscholen hebben binnen de islam . die allen goed zijn en dienen gevolgd te worden



en inderdaad alle mensen die prediken of zich niet houden aan de quran en de sunna ofwel 4 wetscholen vallen buiten de islam

want dat word beschoud als een een mens die uit boekje van jommeke rechtvaardiging predikt en dit aan de islaam toe eigend
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Olive Yao

Als het slecht is om met mensen van hetzelfde geslacht te vrijen, is het slecht om dat te willen en om iemand te zijn die dat wil.




> retoriek van de gedachtepolitie.. 
> 
> er zijn mannen die seksueel opgewonden raken om vrouwen te verkrachten.. dat is in deze maatschappij niet slecht.. het staat mannen vrij deze seksuele gevoelens te hebben.. het is in deze maatschappij echter wel slecht om vrouwen daadwerkelijk te gaan verkrachten.. 
> 
> er zijn vrouwen die seksueel opgewonden raken om verkracht te worden.. dat is is in deze maatschappij niet slecht.. het staat vrouwen vrij om deze seksuele gevoelens te hebben.. het is in deze maatschappij echter wel slecht om daadwerkelijk verkracht te worden..
> 
> we hebben wetten in dit land die restricties opleggen in ons handelen; niet in ons denken.. we mogen alles denken en voelen wat we willen zolang ons handelen maar conform de regelwetgeving is..



 :baard:  Onderscheid zijn  willen  doen

Over alle drie kunnen we ethische oordelen vellen. Dat kan, en dat doen we ook. Woorden uit het dagelijkse spraakgebruik wijzen daarop: een goed mens, kwaadaardig, van goede wil, boze plannen, deugden.
Als het anders was, zou het hele idee van bijvoorbeeld deugden misplaatst zijn.

Iets goeds willen doen is goed, iets slechts willen doen is slecht.

 :baard:  We kunnen ethische oordelen vellen over geestesinhouden, en dat is de gewoonste zaak van de wereld. Maar vanwege een - naar ons oordeel - afkeurenswaardige geestesinhoud mogen we iemand niet dwingen of straffen. We dienen te onderscheiden: kritiek leveren, een evaluatief oordeel vellen aan de ene kant, en iemand anders dwingen en straffen aan de andere kant.




> we hebben wetten in dit land die restricties opleggen in ons handelen; niet in ons denken.. we mogen alles denken en voelen wat we willen zolang ons handelen maar conform de regelwetgeving is..


Dat klopt. Het gaat dan ook niet om wetten die geestesinhouden verbieden, maar om ethische oordelen over geestesinhouden, die niet tot dwang of straf mogen leiden.


 :baard:  De advocaat van de god kan de ethische samenhang tussen zijn, willen en doen ter discussie stellen.
At Ayt probeert dat, maar zo te zien tot dusver zonder succes.

----------


## super ick

> weet je het na al die jaren dat je hier rondhangt nou nog steeds niet hoe het zit ?
> was jij niet degene die zei dat als je een middagje iets leest over de islaam je dan meer kennis hebt over de islaam dan de gemiddelde moslim ? dat was jij toch die dat schreef ? waarom maak je dan na jaren nog van zulke stupide opmerkingen ?


Sorry, maar ik wil het graag van je broeder horen.

----------


## super ick

> quote:[COLOR="DarkGreen"]omdat zulke straffen niet uitgevoerd kunnen worden door de mens gaan we kijken naar wat de profeet deet of zijn metgezellen in desbetreffend geval.*dus naar de overige boeken*


Ik neem dat als Allah er een heel dorp voor weg vaagde, je er in de soena geen lintje voor krijgt, maar dat daar ook een barbaarse straf op staat.

----------


## At Ayt

> Sorry, maar ik wil het graag van je broeder horen.


van jou wil ik graag horen waarom je zulke stupide opmerkingen maakt terwijl je hier al jaren prikt met moslims.. 
na verloop van tijd zou je toch een klein beetje kennis moeten opdoen.. al was het maar zijdelings..

----------


## aboenoeh

> Ook niet over moslim zijn. Of Hollander for that matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wat en antwoord :hihi: :vrede:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## aboenoeh

> Ik neem dat als Allah er een heel dorp voor weg vaagde, je er in de soena geen lintje voor krijgt, maar dat daar ook een barbaarse straf op staat.
> 
> __________________
> 
> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op www.maroc.nl/forums


als god barbaars is door een stad weg te vegen

wat maakt dat dan vanjullie beschaafd?? westen die meerdere steden heeft weg gebombardeerd zoals hirochima ,nagasaki, fallujah

mazar-charif ,en velen meer??????



PERVERSE HEDENDAAGSE BARBAAREN :wijs:  :gniffel: 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## aboenoeh

> van jou wil ik graag horen waarom je zulke stupide opmerkingen maakt terwijl je hier al jaren prikt met moslims.. 
> 
> na verloop van tijd zou je toch een klein beetje kennis moeten opdoen.. al was het maar zijdelings..
> __________________
> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op www.maroc.nl/forums


om kennis op te doen moet je hersens hebben
ik denk dat ze steenvast in de evolutie theorie gelooft
aapmens :hihi:  :gniffel: 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Olive Yao

> *Isaiah 45:7
> *_I form the light, and create darkness: I make peace, and create evil: I the LORD do all these things._
> 
> Hij zag dat het goed was, dus.
> 
> Jij gaat er van uit dat ethiek bestaat buiten de religie (ik ook hoor, daar niet van). Of zelfs "boven" de religie(s). Maar voor de ware gelovige is dat eigenlijk irrelevant.
> 
> Nou, nee, de mensen corrigeren de "mistoestanden" in de schepping in opdracht van God. Ze zouden slechte gelovigen zijn als ze die opdracht niet uitvoerden.


Accoord, kan ik me helemaal mee verenigen. Maar ik wil hier juist binnen religieuze ethiek blijven. Het basisidee is, als homosexualiteit ethisch slecht is, heeft de god die homosexualiteit geschapen heeft dus een ethisch slechte scheppingsdaad verricht. Twee _mogelijke_ uitwegen, maar die zie ik nog niet.

----------


## aboenoeh

> Accoord, kan ik me helemaal mee verenigen. Maar ik wil hier juist binnen religieuze ethiek blijven. Het basisidee is, als homosexualiteit ethisch slecht is, heeft de god die homosexualiteit geschapen heeft dus een ethisch slechte scheppingsdaad verricht. Twee _mogelijke_ uitwegen, maar die zie ik nog niet.
> 
> __________________
> 
> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op www.maroc.nl/forums




allah zegt in de qoran al het goede komt van mij en al het slechte komt door jullie daden.



door jullie daden word geinterpreteerd door de 4 islamitische wetscholen als zijnde door de satan die ook ik hij heeft gedchapen uit vuur maar niet wilde gehoorzamen.



ps: binnen e islam wort homofolie als een ziekte gezien die te helen valt.

er daat geen straf op deze aard van zijn maar wel op de daad die daar niet altijd uitvloeit namens homodes ofwel sodomy
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Maar ik wil hier juist binnen religieuze ethiek blijven. Het basisidee is, als homosexualiteit ethisch slecht is, heeft de god die homosexualiteit geschapen heeft dus een ethisch slechte scheppingsdaad verricht. Twee _mogelijke_ uitwegen, maar die zie ik nog niet.


-Allah heeft het kwaad geschapen. (Dat staat met zoveel woorden in de Koran). Maw, Allah wil het kwaad.
- Wat Allah doet is per definitie goed dus zijn schepping van het kwaad was goed. 
Een logisch probleem zie ik daar niet in:
_Jene Kraft, die stets das Bse will und stets das Gute schafft._ 
Gelukkig kent Ait geen duits.

----------


## At Ayt

> At Ayt probeert dat,


at ayt liet je alleen maar zien dat de gevoelswereld een compleet andere wereld is dan de dagelijkse samenleving.. het zijn twee aparte werelden met elk hun eigen waarden.. de kwalificaties van goed & fout die in de samenleving gelden via regelwetgeving zijn waardeloos in de gevoelswereld.. wat in de samenleving geldt als goed of fout gedrag geldt niet in je gevoelsleven..
oftewel, je kunt niet stellen dat wanneer iets slecht is om te doen in de praktijk; dit dan ook slecht is om te voelen..

----------


## Wide-O

> als homosexualiteit ethisch slecht is, heeft de god die homosexualiteit geschapen heeft dus een ethisch slechte scheppingsdaad verricht.


Non sequitur. God heeft alles geschapen, ook het slechte. Die schepping (ook van het kwaad) is perfect.

Het kwade kan - alnaargelang - overwonnen worden door vrije wil, of kan gezien worden als test. Denk aan Job. De gelovigen moeten allerlei verleidingen weerstaan om op het "smalle pad" te blijven.

Een stap verder ga je dan naar "interpreteren", of spreken over "parabels", maar dat is een "slippery path".

----------


## Olive Yao

Heeft de god een ethisch slechte scheppingsdaad verricht?

De advocaat van de god kan tweerlei tegenargumenten aanvoeren. H.P.Pas brengt het eerste argument naar voren, At Ayt het tweede.





> -Allah heeft het kwaad geschapen. (Dat staat met zoveel woorden in de Koran). Maw, Allah wil het kwaad.
> - Wat Allah doet is per definitie goed dus zijn schepping van het kwaad was goed. 
> Een logisch probleem zie ik daar niet in:
> _Jene Kraft, die stets das Bse will und stets das Gute schafft._ 
> Gelukkig kent Ait geen duits.


De schepping van het kwaad was goed  het is dus goed dat het kwaad er is  is het dan kwaad?
Dit lijkt een soort tweetrapsoordeel. Als dat zo is, overtroeft het tweede oordeel het eerste?
Vergelijk een leugentje om bestwil.





> at ayt liet je alleen maar zien dat de gevoelswereld een compleet andere wereld is dan de dagelijkse samenleving.. het zijn twee aparte werelden met elk hun eigen waarden.. de kwalificaties van goed & fout die in de samenleving gelden via regelwetgeving zijn waardeloos in de gevoelswereld.. wat in de samenleving geldt als goed of fout gedrag geldt niet in je gevoelsleven..
> oftewel, je kunt niet stellen dat wanneer iets slecht is om te doen in de praktijk; dit dan ook slecht is om te voelen..


Er zijn hier twee kwesties:

 Het onderscheid tussen _ethische oordelen_ over geestesinhouden (zonder dwang, straf), en _wetten_ die geestesinhouden _verbieden_. Dat zijn twee verschillende dingen. Maar over zulke wetten heb ik het niet.

 Ethische samenhang tussen zijn, willen en doen. Daar gaat het hier om, en daarop doel je met:




> oftewel, je kunt niet stellen dat wanneer iets slecht is om te doen in de praktijk; dit dan ook slecht is om te voelen.


Situaties waarin dat klopt zullen zich wel voor kunnen doen. Situaties waarin je hier gelijk in hebt dus.
Maar die samenhang valt niet in het algemeen te ontkennen. Als de samenhang er niet is, valt bijvoorbeeld het idee van deugden in het water. Iemand die altijd te laat is dichten we niet de deugd stiptheid toe.

De vraag is of die samenhang tussen het ethisch gehalte van zijn, willen en doen er ook bij homosexualiteit is.


(Hoop overigens dat de homo's op het forum het geen bezwaar vinden om dit onderwerp met gevoelloos logisch denken te lijf te gaan.)

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Denk aan Job.


 :droef:  Ik denk aan Job's familie.
Laboratoriummuizen voor het goede doel:



> 18 Als deze nog sprak, zo kwam een ander, en zeide: Uw zonen en uw dochteren aten, en dronken wijn, in het huis van hun broeder, den eerstgeborene;
> 
> 19 En zie, een grote wind kwam van over de woestijn, en stiet aan de vier hoeken van het huis, en het viel op de jongelingen, dat ze stierven; en ik ben maar alleen ontkomen, om het u aan te zeggen.

----------


## mark61

> mazar-charif ,en velen meer??????


Wat is er met Mazar-e Sjarif? Het staat er nog steeds, ook al omdat het de enige stad is die de taliban nooit hebben veroverd. Oo Fallujah is niet weggevaagd. Je liegt.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Non sequitur. God heeft alles geschapen, ook het slechte. Die schepping (ook van het kwaad) is perfect.
> 
> Het kwade kan - alnaargelang - overwonnen worden door vrije wil, of kan gezien worden als test. Denk aan Job. De gelovigen moeten allerlei verleidingen weerstaan om op het "smalle pad" te blijven.
> 
> Een stap verder ga je dan naar "interpreteren", of spreken over "parabels", maar dat is een "slippery path".


Dit is dus weer het eerste argument van de advocaat, nu via perfectie.

Het is duidelijk dat de god alles geschapen heeft en dat de schepping perfect is, en dat hij ook het kwaad geschapen heeft. 

In een perfecte schepping komt kwaad voor ... het kwaad doet niet af aan perfectie ... het is goed dat het kwaad er is, immers als het niet goed is dat het er is, is de schepping niet perfect ... hoe kan het kwaad dan kwaad zijn?

"Het kwaad stelt mensen in gelegenheid om het te overwinnen".
a. Dan nog is het kwaad. Is het goed dat dat geschapen is?
b. Daarom is het goed dat het er is. Is het dan kwaad?


In theologie schijnt het probleem van het kwaad lastig te zijn.

----------


## mark61

> Dit is dus weer het eerste argument van de advocaat, nu via perfectie.
> 
> Het is duidelijk dat de god alles geschapen heeft en dat de schepping perfect is, en dat hij ook het kwaad geschapen heeft. 
> 
> In een perfecte schepping komt kwaad voor ... het kwaad doet niet af aan perfectie ... het is goed dat het kwaad er is, immers als het niet goed is dat het er is, is de schepping niet perfect ... hoe kan het kwaad dan kwaad zijn?
> 
> "Het kwaad stelt mensen in gelegenheid om het te overwinnen".
> a. Dan nog is het kwaad. Is het goed dat dat geschapen is?
> b. Daarom is het goed dat het er is. Is het dan kwaad?
> ...


Kwestie van niveaus. Een verkeersdrempel is 'slecht' voor het verkeer, maar dient een hoger, 'goed' doel.

----------


## mark61

In any case is dit zelfs voor nvdd een wezenloos zinloos topic.

Immigranten zijn homofoob omdat 80% van de wereldbevolking dat is, vooral in Afrika. Voorts hebben onze vriendjes een boertige mentaliteit.

Homofilie speelt nauwelijks een rol in de koran, en 1300 jaar lang zeurde vrijwel niemand in de islamitische wereld erover.

Maar aangezien onze fundi's gewoon born again christians kopiren, omdat ze nog meer veramerikaanst zijn dan de gemiddelde Nederlander, is het nu een issue. Net als het creationisme, geen moslim die daar 50 jaar geleden mee bezig was. 

Plastic McDonaldsmoslims.

Aan alle hogere onderwijsinstellingen in islamitische landen wordt de evolutietheorie onderwezen, eventueel met een stichtelijk voorwoord in het handboek als compromis om de fundi's koest te houden.

Boertjes van ver buuten hebben gewoon geen verweer tegen de Amerikaanse tsunami, tegen wetenschap, tegen alles wat van buiten naar binnen komt golven.

De islamitische wereld heeft een veel rijkere traditie van openlijke homofilie dan de christelijke.

Vergeet dat godsdienstgeleuter. Erop in gaan maakt jezelf tot fundi.

----------


## Olive Yao

> -Allah heeft het kwaad geschapen. (Dat staat met zoveel woorden in de Koran). Maw, Allah wil het kwaad.
> - Wat Allah doet is per definitie goed dus zijn schepping van het kwaad was goed. 
> Een logisch probleem zie ik daar niet in:
> _Jene Kraft, die stets das Bse will und stets das Gute schafft._ 
> Gelukkig kent Ait geen duits.





> _Jene Kraft, die stets das Bse will und stets das Gute schafft._


Dat kan natuurlijk zeer wel.

Deze uitspraak betreft de verhouding tussen het ethisch gehalte van willen en doen. Die is in dit geval omgekeerd.

Bij de god kan de verhouding toch moeilijk omgekeerd zijn. Die wil n doet het goede.

Het andere argument is dus dat het goed is dat de god kwaad schept - als ik het zo niet te scherp stel.



ben uit bed gekomen en heb mn computer opgestart om hier nog op te reageren  :moe:  van mezelf

----------


## aboenoeh

> -Allah heeft het kwaad geschapen. (Dat staat met zoveel woorden in de Koran). Maw, Allah wil het kwaad.
> 
> - Wat Allah doet is per definitie goed dus zijn schepping van het kwaad was goed. 
> 
> Een logisch probleem zie ik daar niet in:
> 
> _Jene Kraft, die stets das Bse will und stets das Gute schafft._ 
> 
> Gelukkig kent Ait geen duits.
> ...


*bewijzen graag*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## aboenoeh

> Wat is er met Mazar-e Sjarif? Het staat er nog steeds, ook al omdat het de enige stad is die de taliban nooit hebben veroverd. Oo Fallujah is niet weggevaagd. Je liegt.
> __________________
> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op www.maroc.nl/forums


ik zal u maar volgen in uw veronderstelling zeker 
anders geraken we nergens
De oorlogsmisdaden die de kranten niet haalden... - Politics.be

maar wat met de andere steden
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## aboenoeh

> In any case is dit zelfs voor nvdd een wezenloos zinloos topic.
> 
> Immigranten zijn homofoob omdat 80% van de wereldbevolking dat is, vooral in Afrika. Voorts hebben onze vriendjes een boertige mentaliteit.
> 
> Homofilie speelt nauwelijks een rol in de koran, en 1300 jaar lang zeurde vrijwel niemand in de islamitische wereld erover.
> 
> Maar aangezien onze fundi's gewoon born again christians kopiren, omdat ze nog meer veramerikaanst zijn dan de gemiddelde Nederlander, is het nu een issue. Net als het creationisme, geen moslim die daar 50 jaar geleden mee bezig was. 
> 
> Plastic McDonaldsmoslims.
> ...


De islamitische wereld heeft een veel rijkere traditie van openlijke homofilie dan de christelijke.

ik begin te denken dat je noch gelooft in sinterklaas :hihi:  :hihi: 

In de Griekse Oudheid waren liefdes tussen mannen in veel opzichten gelijk aan de toenmalige huwelijken. Zij werden net zo belangrijk gevonden voor het leven van het individu en maakten deel uit van de Griekse mythologie. Dit was een van de hoekstenen van een culturele traditie die, zo'n 2500 jaar geleden, de eerste aanzet gaf voor het opstaan van de moderne westerse man. Liefde tussen mannen werd gezien als iets dat de beste kwaliteiten in een man bovenbracht, vooral mannelijkheid en moed. In oorlogen vochten de krijgslieden zij-aan-zij met hun geliefden, zoals in de bekende Thebaanse horde. Later, onder aanvoering van Alexander de Grote en zijn vriend Hephaestion, veroverde deze de gehele toen bekende wereld. Griekenland was natuurlijk geen Utopia: prostitutie, verkrachting, vaak in combinatie met slavernij, waren gangbare praktijken. 


__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## StevieK

> Het is een ziekte en zal altijd een ziekte blijven Zulke mensen horen niet op deze wereld.
> __________________
> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl


Net zoals mensen die in de naam van Allah doden, dit zijn heel geestelijke gestoord

----------


## StevieK

> homo zijn is volgens de islaam en ziekte die behandeld dient te worden zoals het ook is binnen de christelijke en joodse godsdienst
> dus als moslims hipocrieten zijn geld dat ook voor u en uw naasten
> *vuile hipocriet dat je bent*


lezen, ik zeg dat je hypocriets bent als je ontkent dat homos niet bij de islam voorkomen, net zoals bij de christen, echter de christen erkennen dat





> ook een moslim kan geraakt worden door deze satanische neigingen en trekjes dat betekend dan niet dat hij geen moslim is zoals velen van de daken schreeuwen
> maar een moslim met zulke ziekte dient zich te behandelen met roeqja 
> 
> sodomy is dan weer iets anders
> hedendaagse moslim jongeren maken geen onderscheid of kennen het verschil niet.
> op sodomy staat binnen de islamitische wetgeving de doodstraf
> echter ,de gepaste straf staat niet in de qoran maar in de sunna
> 
> de qoran en de sunna zijn de twee boeken binnen de islam die heilig zijn
> ...


Het feit blijft dat er vele homosexuele moslims zijn.

Je mag denken daarover wat jij wilt
alleen zullen ze bij de ingang van het paradijs verantwoording moeten afleggen bij allah.

Wees blij dat er zoveel homo moslims zijn, dan blijven er nog maagden over als je in het paradijs beland.

----------


## aboenoeh

> Net zoals mensen die in de naam van Allah doden, dit zijn heel geestelijke gestoord
> 
> __________________
> 
> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op www.maroc.nl/forums




het westen dat in de naam van democratie volkeren uitmoord is geestelijk gezond zeker :hihi:  :hihi:  :hihi: 



moroon :hihi:  :hihi: 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## StevieK

> hahahaha
> waneer is de grondwet van belgie geschreven
> en de verklaring van de rechten van de mens
> van welke tijd dateert het humanisme??????
> en de democratie????
> darwin,plato,ludwig,henri bergson,aristoteles en velen uit de jaren stillekes die nu de ruggegraad vormen van het hedendaags westers denken


Je zegt het correct, DE RUGGEGRAAD , alleen al deze zaken zijn in de de loop van de tijd bijgesteld. Ook hebben wij hier in het westen gezien dat sommige zaken achterhaald zijn.




> ge weet gewoon niet waarover je het hebt zandbakpuber
> ik dacht dat jullie mansen zijn die met de tijd meegaan
> terwijl jullie pervers dierlijke moraal veraad dat jullie inwerkelijkheid
> leven in de tijd van de nethertalers
> achtergesteld volk
> __________________
> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl



Wij gaan inderdaad wel met de tijd mee,
Gij gelooft echter100% in een boek dat nooit bijgesteld is, net zoals vele Christen dat met de Bijbel hebben.

Het zo jammer dat er zowel in de Koran als in de Bijbel zoveel agressie en zoweinig over liefde en verdraagzaamheid geschreven is.

Ja mister, ik zeg beide boeken!!!


Ik maak je wel erg boos he, jongen denk om je hart, je bent nog jong, je moet echter nog genieten van dit mooie aardse leven. Is dit je juiste plaats niet dan wil je je echter een bijdrage geven in de verhuiskosten naar een streng islamitisch land dat voor jouw echter een paradijs is.

Een land zonder westerse invloeden.

De christen verdrijven uit het westen gaat niet, ve zullen dan echter enkele versen uit jouw Koran moeten uitvoeren.

----------


## StevieK

> het westen dat in de naam van democratie volkeren uitmoord is geestelijk gezond zeker
> 
> 
> 
> moroon
> __________________
> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl


Iedereen die in de naam van zijn schepper dood is geestelijke gestoord, ja ook wat jij zegt is waar.

Verdraagzaamheid en samen kunnen leven en iedereen kunnen respecteren wat en hoe ie is, hoe ie leeft, wat hij doet en dat zonder anderen / je naasten direct schade aan te brengen.

Nogmaals, ik heb niets tegen moslims, ik heb vele vrienden en kennissen uit moslim wereld, we hebben wederzijds respect voor ons leven. Ja zij kennen mij geaardheid en wordt door hun door de volle 100% geaccepteerd. Dit zijn voor mij de ware mosims. Gelukkig dat we die ook nog hebben.

----------


## Hatert

> In any case is dit zelfs voor nvdd een wezenloos zinloos topic.
> 
> Immigranten zijn homofoob omdat 80% van de wereldbevolking dat is, vooral in Afrika. Voorts hebben onze vriendjes een boertige mentaliteit.
> 
> Homofilie speelt nauwelijks een rol in de koran, en 1300 jaar lang zeurde vrijwel niemand in de islamitische wereld erover.
> 
> Maar aangezien onze fundi's gewoon born again christians kopiren, omdat ze nog meer veramerikaanst zijn dan de gemiddelde Nederlander, is het nu een issue. Net als het creationisme, geen moslim die daar 50 jaar geleden mee bezig was. 
> 
> Plastic McDonaldsmoslims.
> ...




Beetje sjons knip en plakwerk maar dan uit de duim gezogen.

De hele homosexualiteit discussies worden telkens door autochtonen aangezwengeld. Het intresseert ons echt niet waarin homos en anderen hun penis laten. Wij gaan heus niet de kranten bellen of volschrijven dat homosexualiteit zo zondig is en verboden moet worden. Vertel eens hoe die moslims m.b.t. homosexualiteit in het nieuws komen. Hoe kom jij in aanrakingmet dergelijek discussies? Wordt je elke dag door moslims er op aangesproken? Maken islamitische programmamakers er soms programma's over? Vertel eens hoe zit dat nou met die homodiscussies? 

Het is dat jullie ons geloof misbruiken om de homosubsidies te legitimeren. De homoklups krijgen miljoenen subsidies en weten al halverwege de jaren 90 dat de subsidies zouden worden ingetrokken. De overheid vond dat de homo-emancipatie voltooid was en er dus geen noodzaak is om de miljoenenverslindende homosubsides aan de homoklups te geven.

De rest van het verhaal ken je al. Notabene Imam El moumni die met goede bedoelingen meewerkte aan een TV-programma werd misbruikt en misleid om de homosubsidies in veiligheid te brengen.

Rechts-extremisten en de homoklups hebben elkaar gevonden in het misbruken van moslims om hun doelen te bereiken en dan hebben we hier markje die beweert dat moslims relletjes schoppen en er een issue van maken omdat ze boeren zijn, terwijl het juist de autochtopnen zijn die telkens vals spel en leugenachtige spelletjes spelen om de homosubsidies en rechtsextremistische gedachtengoed te kunnen verspreiden.

Wat een wereld zeg. Je wordt als boeman opgevoerd om zo geld uit de subsidieruif achter over te kunnen drukken terwijl je gewoon een pure slachtoffer bent van de leugens van deze homofiele en rechtse westerlingen.

----------


## Olive Yao

Dus hier is die topic gebleven.  :hihi: 




> Kwestie van niveaus. Een verkeersdrempel is 'slecht' voor het verkeer, maar dient een hoger, 'goed' doel.


Ja. Of vergelijk afzien om in de betere fysieke conditie te komen.
Nog eenvoudiger, je betaalt voor je boodschappen. Productie: baten overtreffen kosten.

Maar hoever gaat die analogie met homosexualitiet als "goed kwaad" precies?
Homosexualiteit is niet "kosten" maar geldt als _ethisch_ kwaad ...
Ben er nog niet uit, geen zin meer.

----------


## HaroenS

> Precies :
> 
> islam is overduidelijk over het absoluut afwijzen van die smerig pathologisch afwijking = homofilie ........dus ...


Homoseksualiteit is geen afwijking, het is een geschenk van, maar ook een beproeving door Allah. 
Zonder de wijsheid en creativiteit van vele homoseksuele geleerden, -kunstenaars en -politici zouden de wereld en de menselijke beschaving er zeer anders uitzien.
Sterker nog, ik denk dat de mens allang was uitgestorven als er geen homoseksualiteit zou bestaan.
De wegen van Allah zijn ondoorgrondelijk.

----------


## HaroenS

> Iedereen die in de naam van zijn schepper dood is geestelijke gestoord, ja ook wat jij zegt is waar.
> 
> Verdraagzaamheid en samen kunnen leven en iedereen kunnen respecteren wat en hoe ie is, hoe ie leeft, wat hij doet en dat zonder anderen / je naasten direct schade aan te brengen.
> 
> Nogmaals, ik heb niets tegen moslims, ik heb vele vrienden en kennissen uit moslim wereld, we hebben wederzijds respect voor ons leven. Ja zij kennen mij geaardheid en wordt door hun door de volle 100% geaccepteerd. Dit zijn voor mij de ware mosims. Gelukkig dat we die ook nog hebben.



AlAnkabut,aya6

----------


## lena999

De mens uitgestorven als homoseksualiteit niet zou bestaan hmmm. Zou het niet moeten zijn als alleen homoseksualiteit zou bestaan de mensgeid zou afsterven. If ben ik nou gek. Laat me duidelijk wezen heb er niks op tegen en behandel iedereen gelijk. Zij hebben er niet voor gekozen om zo te zijn. Maar kom niet met bekrompen uitspraken die op niks gebaseerd zijn.

----------


## HaroenS

> De mens uitgestorven als homoseksualiteit niet zou bestaan hmmm. Zou het niet moeten zijn als alleen homoseksualiteit zou bestaan de mensgeid zou afsterven. If ben ik nou gek. Laat me duidelijk wezen heb er niks op tegen en behandel iedereen gelijk. Zij hebben er niet voor gekozen om zo te zijn. Maar kom niet met bekrompen uitspraken die op niks gebaseerd zijn.


Of jij gek bent Lena, daar kan ik niet over oordelen.
Wanneer er volgens jouw hypothetisch scenario alleen nog maar homoseksualiteit zou zijn zou nog steeds de mensheid niet uitsterven. Er zijn zat homo's die kinderen hebben. Dus wat bedoel je??
Homo mannen zijn vaak niet agressief en niet bezig met haantjes gedrag. Niet bezig met kickboxen en niet bezig met moorden en verkrachten. In mijn optiek is homoseksualiteit een natuurlijk mechanisme dat vaker optreedt wanneer er teveel testosteronbommen rondlopen in een "beschaving". Bepaalde recente onderzoeken geven namelijk aan dat met elk mannelijk kind dat een moeder draagt de kans groter wordt dat het jongetje homo wordt. De baarmoeder registreert (opnieuw) een y-chromosoom en probeert het chromosoom te neutraliseren. Dit levert voor de moeder zelfs een voordeel op: een zachtaardige, creatieve, "eunuch-figuur" die zijn moeder en zusters kan beschermen.
Kun je trouwens uitleggen waarom je mijn reactie bekrompen vindt Lena999?
Weet je wel wat bekrompen betekend?

----------


## lena999

> Of jij gek bent Lena, daar kan ik niet over oordelen.
> Wanneer er volgens jouw hypothetisch scenario alleen nog maar homoseksualiteit zou zijn zou nog steeds de mensheid niet uitsterven. Er zijn zat homo's die kinderen hebben. Dus wat bedoel je??
> Homo mannen zijn vaak niet agressief en niet bezig met haantjes gedrag. Niet bezig met kickboxen en niet bezig met moorden en verkrachten. In mijn optiek is homoseksualiteit een natuurlijk mechanisme dat vaker optreedt wanneer er teveel testosteronbommen rondlopen in een "beschaving". Bepaalde recente onderzoeken geven namelijk aan dat met elk mannelijk kind dat een moeder draagt de kans groter wordt dat het jongetje homo wordt. De baarmoeder registreert (opnieuw) een y-chromosoom en probeert het chromosoom te neutraliseren. Dit levert voor de moeder zelfs een voordeel op: een zachtaardige, creatieve, "eunuch-figuur" die zijn moeder en zusters kan beschermen.
> Kun je trouwens uitleggen waarom je mijn reactie bekrompen vindt Lena999?
> Weet je wel wat bekrompen betekend?


Ik reageer op jouw uitspraken en daar heb ik op geantwoord. Die vond ik ietswat bekrompen. Zoals jij het laat overkomen zou de wereld beter af zijn met alleen maar homosexuelen. Dat noem ik bekrompen. Als eerste wil ik kwijt dat er genoeg slechte homo.s zijn die wel degelijk agressief zijn en ook genoeg testosteron in zich hebben en ook vechten hhhh. Vindt het wel grappig dat je het laat overkomen alsof homo.s allemaal engeltjes zijn. Net zo goed als vrouwen die ook niet allemaal lief en aardig zijn. En waarom ik zei dat de wereld zou vergaan met alleen maar homo.s. elke homo moet dan een vrouw zien te vinden die een kind voor hem wil dragen. de mensheid zou enorm inkrimpen denk je niet. Denk dat dit niet realistisch is. Ik blijf het bekrompen vinden.
maar ieder zijn ding. Kun je mij vertellen waarom de wereld zou uitsterven zonder homo.s lol omdat echte mannen meer testosteron hebben en meer oorlogen voeren. Sorry dat gebeurd al eeuwen. We zijn nog niet uitgestorven.

----------


## HaroenS

Lena999 Ik laat niet overkomen alsof de wereld beter af is met alleen maar homoseksuelen. Dat is jouw (extreme) invulling. Je geeft ook niet aan wat jij nou bekrompen vind aan mijn reactie, je gaat er amper op in. Jij "gedoogt" homoseksualiteit en je vind jezelf daarvoor een fantastisch ruimdenkend persoon, volgens mij. Maar uit je woorden spreekt primitiviteit en onbegrip. Dat niet alle homo's engeltjes zijn weet ik ook, dat heb ik ook niet beweerd. Opnieuw jouw (extreme) invulling. Over vrouwen heb ik het totaal niet gehad, waarom je die erbij sleept weet ik ook niet. Maar goed, jouw vraag: Ik denk dat homo mannen (over homo vrouwen heb ik het hier nu niet) vaak creatiever zijn dan hun hetero collega's. Hierdoor zijn veel nuttige uitvindingen die de mensheid hebben vooruitgeholpen (zoals die van Alan Turing bijvoorbeeld) door homo's uitgevonden. (Nee, niet alles natuurlijk Lena........ pffff, weer zo extreem.) Waarom dat zo is weet ik niet zeker, maar ik vermoed dat homoseksuele mannen een gedeeltelijk vrouwelijk brein hebben waardoor ze gewoon "out of the box" denken. Hierdoor profiteert de mensheid van homoseksualiteit. Nou, spreek je laterz.

----------


## lena999

> Lena999 Ik laat niet overkomen alsof de wereld beter af is met alleen maar homoseksuelen. Dat is jouw (extreme) invulling. Je geeft ook niet aan wat jij nou bekrompen vind aan mijn reactie, je gaat er amper op in. Jij "gedoogt" homoseksualiteit en je vind jezelf daarvoor een fantastisch ruimdenkend persoon, volgens mij. Maar uit je woorden spreekt primitiviteit en onbegrip. Dat niet alle homo's engeltjes zijn weet ik ook, dat heb ik ook niet beweerd. Opnieuw jouw (extreme) invulling. Over vrouwen heb ik het totaal niet gehad, waarom je die erbij sleept weet ik ook niet. Maar goed, jouw vraag: Ik denk dat homo mannen (over homo vrouwen heb ik het hier nu niet) vaak creatiever zijn dan hun hetero collega's. Hierdoor zijn veel nuttige uitvindingen die de mensheid hebben vooruitgeholpen (zoals die van Alan Turing bijvoorbeeld) door homo's uitgevonden. (Nee, niet alles natuurlijk Lena........ pffff, weer zo extreem.) Waarom dat zo is weet ik niet zeker, maar ik vermoed dat homoseksuele mannen een gedeeltelijk vrouwelijk brein hebben waardoor ze gewoon "out of the box" denken. Hierdoor profiteert de mensheid van homoseksualiteit. Nou, spreek je laterz.


Je draait om alles heen. Je geeft totaal geen antwoord op mijn vragen. Waarom ik vrouwen erbij betrek is omdat jij zegt dat minder testosteron zorgt voor een beter wereld. Nou even nadenken vrouwen hebben minder testosteron tringelingeling bingo. Maar goed je wil niet inhoudelijk ingaan op hetgeen ik je duidelijk probeer te maken. Ik heb je mijn uitleg gegeven op jouw uitspraken. Jij doet niks anders dan overal omheen draaien. Prima zegt genoeg. Nogmaals niks tegen homo.s , maar de wereld zou niks opschieten zoals jij probeert te beweren met alleen maar homo.s en de wereld zou ook niet uitserven zonder homo.s. spreek je. Misschien wat beter lezen en ook dingen proberen te beantwoorden waar je de plank totaal mislaat. Niet overal omheen draaien. Je verdraait alles zo dat het net is alsof je iets zinnigs hebt gezegd en mijn vragen weerlegt hebt, maar ondertussen zijn we geen stap vooruit gekomen en probeer je jezelf alleen te verdedigen en geef je nergens inhoudelijk antwoord op. Nogmaals ik kom met mijn argumenten nadat jij je bekrompen teksten hebt neergekwakt. Meer dan dat doe je niet. We zijn niks opgeschoten aangezien je totaal niet inhoudelijk ingaat op mijn vragen uitspraken. Ja alleen eeen beetje ontkennen en zeggen dat je het niet over vrouwen had enz. Als je je verstand zou gebruiken dan zou je precies weten waarom ik ook over vrouwen begon.

----------


## HaroenS

Ik ben het niet met jou en je denkbeelden eens. Jij niet met de mijne. We agree to disagree. We weten beiden Allah's bedoeling met de wereld en de mens niet. Allah weet het het beste.. Fijne dag verder Lena.

----------


## lena999

> Ik ben het niet met jou en je denkbeelden eens. Jij niet met de mijne. We agree to disagree. We weten beiden Allah's bedoeling met de wereld en de mens niet. Allah weet het het beste.. Fijne dag verder Lena.


vraag me af of dit samen gaat. Een wereld vol homo.s willen en allah weet het beste. Weet niet of allah dit ook het beste vindt lol. Maar goed je hebt gelijk ieder zijn mening. Leven en laten leven thalla

----------


## HaroenS

> vraag me af of dit samen gaat. Een wereld vol homo.s willen en allah weet het beste. Weet niet of allah dit ook het beste vindt lol. Maar goed je hebt gelijk ieder zijn mening. Leven en laten leven thalla


Lena999 houdt toch op. Je leest pertinent niet wat ik heb geschreven. Ik heb het nooit gehad over een wereld vol homo's. Dat maak jij ervan.

----------


## lena999

> Lena999 houdt toch op. Je leest pertinent niet wat ik heb geschreven. Ik heb het nooit gehad over een wereld vol homo's. Dat maak jij ervan.


Misschien moet je al je reacties terug lezen. Of je weet niet wat je typt maar aan je reacties te lezen heb je wel degelijk je voorkeur laten weten. Maar inderdaad laten we ophouden. Meningen verschillen nou eenmaal.

----------

